# El Baton double torpedo Cigar Review - agreed



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This stick is a good, mild nic puro. By the way it looked, I was expecting a stronger cigar. This stick was smooth and flavorful and is well wort...

Read the full review here: El Baton double torpedo Cigar Review - agreed


----------

